# MAC Mulch vs MAC Twinks? How different are they? r/o



## carrera (Oct 3, 2005)

I have M but no access to MAC (of course) and would like to know if M & T & different from eachother, and if so, then how?

TIA!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 3, 2005)

Mulch is darker, I think..


----------



## MacLover (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's swatches I did.  Sorry for the quality, my camera wasn't working with me.

Twinks, Mulch and Bronze


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn, I was really thinking that Twinks wasn't darker than Mulch... 

Now that I think about it, Twinks looks like Coco Beach.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Oct 3, 2005)

Twinks definitely looks different ON than Mulch!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have both adn love them both...

I dont have Coco Beach...and can't compare...and I haven't compared to Coco...but I should! I'm sure Coco is different too...


----------



## FemmeNoir (Oct 3, 2005)

Twinks and Mulch look IDENTICAL on me. NC25

HTH


----------



## carrera (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks very much all, esp for the picture but also for giving me an understanding I almost have to try myself (on) to see what they may look like on ME
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have to figure out how to get noticed abt replies to my posts here... w/ the newer setup (haven't been here for a long time)... things have been reset both here and there:S


----------



## leppy (Oct 5, 2005)

Cocoa Beach looks more like Antiqued, in fact they are almost identical imo. 

Twinks is similar to antiqued and could easily be mistaken for it in a pic, but when you swatch them together, Twinks is much more plum and Antiqued is more red/copper/warm.


----------



## carrera (Oct 6, 2005)

*Problematic...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_Cocoa Beach looks more like Antiqued, in fact they are almost identical imo._

 
Really? I loved CB but couldn't wear Antiqued...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_Twinks is similar to antiqued and could easily be mistaken for it in a pic, but when you swatch them together, Twinks is much more plum and Antiqued is more red/copper/warm._

 
Aha! That might do the trick?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the add info!!


----------



## SoupyGeorge (May 9, 2009)

BUMP

Could I see some pics that still exist, please?  This is my exact problem right now, so help would be much appreciated.


----------



## MrsMay (May 10, 2009)

^^ hey hun - you might get more of a response for pics in the official Specktra Swatch thread:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...-thread-66615/

HTH


----------



## darkishstar (May 10, 2009)

Twinks is a more purpley brown, Mulch is just straight brown, so there is definitely a difference.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 12, 2009)

Twinks has a redder base, and more of a smooth sheen finish. Mulch is darker and more of a golden chocolate brown, with more of a shimmered finished.


----------

